# why men love bytches



## preso (May 1, 2009)

anyone else read the book? by sherry argov

I found it very good ! as well as delightfully funny !:smthumbup:

what did you think of it?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I found it offensive, poorly written, mysoginistic and, and...probably some other really good adjectives oh, and the spelling was atrocious, especially the title.

Imagine how I would feel if I actually read the damn thing! :lol:

Preacher


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I found it quite good and wanted to mention it as some of the other women on the forums may find it helpful as I did.

It helped me very much in slecting the right partner/ man
and to live in peace, with a man who loves me.

I do not know many women who read the book who thought it was bad and when I did a book review online it was very highly rated.
The title has nothing to do with the content. Bitych refers to a:

babe
in
total
control of
herself... 

and shows women how to avoid men who will hurt or abuse her.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

reading books about how to be a bytch and making a huge deal about a broken hamburger...interesting combination to say the least...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

the content of the book has nothing to do with the title, why comment on a book you know nothing about?

( rolls eyes)


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Whoever banned her, thank you. I have many a thing to say about her but instead I'll bite toung and appreciate the fact that someone removed her and her constant negativity from this forum.

Again THANKS!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Mods have my sincerest thank you as well.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i miss the burger queen hahahaha


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I told my wife about this and she laughed. Tomorrow night we just decided to have "broken" burgers for dinner on the grill. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

I must have missed something......several of y'all are talking about "broken" burgers. Which thread is this? I really hate to miss out on an inside joke


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

yes, please link I'm feeling left out.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

it's in the ladies lounge under the title below as well as the first post:

the broken hamburger !!!???!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Husband was grilling burgers late yesterday and one broke...
so he comes over to me where I am sitting across the yard with the dogs and says to me
" a burger broke, do you want it?"

WHAT ???? hell no !
He looked puzzled and went back to his grill...


this made me realize my husband needed some straighting up
as in the morning he was acting strange too...
being very annoying, but the back to the hamburger...

I realized I had wained in my responsibility to keep him on track how to treat me...
and I told him later he is supposed to offer me the BEST OF THINGS, not the broken !!!

Man alive, I'm going to have to watch him and keep up with these little things before he thinks he can start walking all over me.
Ladies, pay attention, ignoring the little things can work against you. My husband later told me he thought about it and I was right. He should have given the broken burger to the dogs or ate it himself.
It may seem like a little thing but it's really not. Little things like this can open a new mindset of how your husband sees and treats you... You teach your man how to treat you, and
I am not the broken burger wife. 

comments?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Please be patient guys. She's only banned for 3 days. Remember there's an "ignore" feature so you don't have to see posts from members you don't like.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for providing the link. How did I miss that little jewel?! I have had a good laugh! Now I can sleep peacefully!

Good night y'all!


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Chris H. said:


> Please be patient guys. She's only banned for 3 days. Remember there's an "ignore" feature so you don't have to see posts from members you don't like.


i'm glad to hear that because i haven't read a post by her yet that i thought merited permanent 'banishment' whatever the parameters of that may be.

i may not agree with her, nor do i have to like her. (i really don't know her so i neither like or dislike her)

but the concept of group think is a powerful concept, a concept that one needs to be mindful of.

andand i don't understand what harm is caused by posts that are perceived to be morally or culturally abrasive.

i read what she writes, and either respond or shrug my shoulders and get on with my day.

i really just don't get the animosity.

she has as much right to post here as i do, and if anyone disagrees with me i'll inundate their next post with emoticonyishcreaturethingies. yes i will.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

The number one rule in our forum guidelines is "treat others on the forum with dignity and respect."

When we feel someone has stepped over the line (usually due to some form of name calling), we either warn them or give them a short term ban citing the reason. The short ban also gives people a little time to cool off.

If that person continues to disregard our forum guidelines we deal with it on a case by case basis, but it usually results in a longer ban each time. 

I know some of you have mixed feelings about this, but we can't allow posts that bash any other members, even banned ones.


----------

